# Way of killing crabs for food



## abadi (Jul 25, 2010)

do you guys feel bad on how crabs and lobsters are killed to be served as food? well i dont bother people killing chickens, lambs, fish for food as its normall and legal but think about how crabs and lobsters are killed they aren't like fish as we all know they can breathe on land.

but the way they get killed to be cooked is putting them alive in boiled water, i felt really bad about this especially when i read this text on wikipedia.

*Live crabs are often boiled. In 2005, Norwegian scientists concluded that **lobsters** cannot feel pain.**[24]** However, later research suggests that crustaceans are indeed able to feel and remember pain.*

crustaceans DO feel the pain, how would you feel thrown in hot boiled waters your self? couldnt they find another faster way of killing them?!? like hitting them quickly and instantly with a wood hammer or so?!?!

:whip::devil::bash:


----------



## Jasoon (Dec 14, 2009)

abadi said:


> couldnt they find another faster way of killing them?!? like hitting them quickly and instantly with a wood hammer or so?!?!
> 
> :whip::devil::bash:


Not 100% sure on it, but I think the reason they boil them alive is because if they start smashing them with hammers and stuff, it'll bruse the meat


----------



## abadi (Jul 25, 2010)

Jasoon said:


> Not 100% sure on it, but I think the reason they boil them alive is because if they start smashing them with hammers and stuff, it'll bruse the meat


I was sure i'd get a comment like that lol, what i meant generally is any other way killing them and boiling them alive should be illegal since they do feel pain.
and believe me using boiling water is a cruel slow painfull death IMO.

maybe its just me? maybe i should go vegeterian? NAH lol


----------



## Jasoon (Dec 14, 2009)

abadi said:


> I was sure i'd get a comment like that lol, what i meant generally is any other way killing them and boiling them alive should be illegal since they do feel pain.
> and believe me using boiling water is a cruel slow painfull death IMO.
> 
> maybe its just me? maybe i should go vegeterian? NAH lol


I think boiling them alive is the only way to do it. Unless you don't mind eating them not fresh lol. But with most people, they like them fresh haha.


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

There's electrocution as well, which is apparently more humane.

Fish and sealife in general are overlooked when it comes to what's humane imo.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

they don't have a centralized nervous system like higher animals... it's spread out... like having multiple brains... boiling kills all the ganglions at once...

they don't feel pain they way we do...

boiling is the most humane way of killing them... i think.


----------



## abadi (Jul 25, 2010)

HABU said:


> they don't have a centralized nervous system like higher animals... it's spread out... like having multiple brains... boiling kills all the ganglions at once...
> 
> they don't feel pain they way we do...
> 
> boiling is the most humane way of killing them... i think.


quite convincing, but i disagree with electrocution which is less humane IMO


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

abadi said:


> quite convincing, but i disagree with electrocution which is less humane IMO


 
Blow for fans of boiled lobster: crustaceans feel pain, study says | Science | The Guardian


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## abadi (Jul 25, 2010)

HABU said:


> Blow for fans of boiled lobster: crustaceans feel pain, study says | Science | The Guardian


Nice link, very interesting to read


----------



## abadi (Jul 25, 2010)




----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

a few times i have seen cheifs put a sharp knife longways from where the tail meets the body bit to kill them before boiling


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i've boiled many a lobster, they die instantly when they hit the water... fast=humane... get it over with and quick as possible...

like people... a headshot is the best way to dispatch them...


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

A very sharp knife between the eyes.


----------



## Knight Pinky (Oct 4, 2010)

liquid nitrogen? : victory:


----------



## abadi (Jul 25, 2010)

adamntitch said:


> a few times i have seen cheifs put a sharp knife longways from where the tail meets the body bit to kill them before boiling


Oh thats a good point ive never heard of, but i dont think all chefs do that and its pretty common to boil them alive.



HABU said:


> i've boiled many a lobster, they die instantly when they hit the water... fast=humane... get it over with and quick as possible...
> 
> like people... a headshot is the best way to dispatch them...


They will die instantly? ohh thats not what i expected


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

there are two ways to kill and cook a lobster..

1, fling it into a pan of boiling water, it splashes around for a few brief seconds before death

2, get a sharp knife and stab straight through the top of the shell and then split the lobster in half, this method is usually used for grilling half lobsters, but for all intents and purposes that lobster is dead but it will still flap around a bit for a good 30 seconds after being chopped in half especially when it goes on the heat.


----------



## abadi (Jul 25, 2010)

LFBP-NEIL said:


> there are two ways to kill and cook a lobster..
> 
> 1, fling it into a pan of boiling water, it splashes around for a few brief seconds before death
> 
> 2, get a sharp knife and stab straight through the top of the shell and then split the lobster in half, this method is usually used for grilling half lobsters, but for all intents and purposes that lobster *is dead but it will still flap around a bit for a good 30 seconds after being chopped in half especially when it goes on the heat.*


using a sharp knife is much better and humane but i know they are only killed that way when their served as a speciall way or as you said grilled but what about the BBQ, baked etc which the lobster isn't cut in half is commonly boiled alive,,

as for the *bold *text, i think chefs could wait till the lobster is fully dead before starting cooking in in any ways ya know, 30 secs wouldn't make any diff with the chef's time but it would be much better for the lobster.


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

Knife point in the neck and slice down!


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

Entrepreneur creates 'humane' device to electrocute lobsters - Telegraph


----------



## jamesbusby221 (Sep 23, 2010)

hey i do this for a living catching crabs and lobsters, and there are many ways to kill them rather then putting them straight into boiling water, with crabs, most people let them drown in fresh water first as if you put them straight into boiling water they sometimes chuck all there claws off. or sum people even stick a knife into them, the thing is what is the most humane way to do it ?


----------



## abadi (Jul 25, 2010)

jamesbusby221 said:


> hey i do this for a living catching crabs and lobsters, and there are many ways to kill them rather then putting them straight into boiling water, with crabs, most people let them drown in fresh water first as if you put them straight into boiling water they sometimes chuck all there claws off. *or sum people even stick a knife into them, the thing is what is the most humane way to do it ?*


IMO the most humane way is a sharp knife, am carrying on researching for other ways.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

abadi said:


> IMO the most humane way is a sharp knife, am carrying on researching for other ways.


 
yeah but which brain do you kill...


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

According to Jennifer Basil, associate professor of Biology at City University of New York, Brooklyn College, it's boiling. That's because lobsters, like most invertebrates, don't have the same kind of brain we do. Instead of having one, big central mass of neurons—i.e., the brain—lobsters spread their thinking around their bodies in several smaller masses, called ganglia.
"Every segment has its own little brain doing its own thing," says Basil. Which is why, she says, it's better to boil the lobster and kill all those mini-brains at once. "Cutting it up just creates two uncomfortable lobsters."


----------



## jamesbusby221 (Sep 23, 2010)

i agree with that, i get my water to boiling first and drop the lobster in within seconds there no movement what so ever, i think this is the most humane way to do it. also putting a knife in may damage the meat inside the lobster.


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

put the water on the hob and warm then add the lobster/crab the warmth renders the uncontios then you bring the temp up and boil this stops the claws falling off and stops stress to the lobster/crab as much as possible


----------



## The Fool (Aug 23, 2007)

Jiu Jitsu


----------



## abadi (Jul 25, 2010)

Biggys said:


> put the water on the hob and warm then add the lobster/crab the warmth renders the uncontios then you bring the temp up and boil this stops the claws falling off and stops stress to the lobster/crab as much as possible


if you mean i put the crab/lobby in warm water then leave the water to boil well i think its more humane to drop it in really boiling water incase it dies quickly? do you think so?


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

abadi said:


> if you mean i put the crab/lobby in warm water then leave the water to boil well i think its more humane to drop it in really boiling water incase it dies quickly? do you think so?


i just heard it lulls them unconsiuos so they don't raelise ?
i'm not to sure TBH


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

Hypnosis before boiling...
Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalouda (Sep 1, 2010)

Put it in the freezer for an hour or so and then put in the boiling water, the freezing will numb the lobster.


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Biggys said:


> i just heard it lulls them unconsiuos so they don't raelise ?
> i'm not to sure TBH


I'd either use a knife or straight into boiling water. 

"Going unconsious" in warm water to me sounds inaccurate, especially since heat shock proteins and such will be produced by the crab, which basically function to keep the animal alive even longer. They don't get the chance when immersed straight into boiling water, or when the 2 main ganglia are destroyed.


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

GRB said:


> I'd either use a knife or straight into boiling water.
> 
> "Going unconsious" in warm water to me sounds inaccurate, especially since heat shock proteins and such will be produced by the crab, which basically function to keep the animal alive even longer. They don't get the chance when immersed straight into boiling water, or when the 2 main ganglia are destroyed.


ahh ok mate 
i should learn not to listen to Tv chefs :blush: lol
i think a knife or boiling water would be the quickest now TBH


----------



## abadi (Jul 25, 2010)

Kalouda said:


> Put it in the freezer for an hour or so and then put in the boiling water, the freezing will numb the lobster.


i disagree in this one ^^, im not sure if its humane enough to freeze it alive THEN it still doesn't die and boil it.

what would be the point to freeze it alive and make it pain in the freezer just to be numb, it would'of ben a better idea if it would die frozen or boiled only but not alive after an hour in the freezer then boil it imo.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Just to clear up a few points here from the papers i have read over the yaers. 

Putting a knief through the crab/lobby cause's a very slow death as, as mentioned earlier each section of the crustician has a differnt group of nerurons. Which basically means they have loads of little brains. Putting a knief through it, is often benifical if it is being crilled however it does not kill the animals for a very long time. This also goes for the old wifes tail of pushing a knitting needle of knief between the eyes.

Freezing, in any animals causing the blood to crystilse which then forces the heart to stop. In aniamsl known to show pain this is known as being one of the most painful and slowest ways as it takes hours. If crusticians can feel pain then putting them in a freeze would be extremely painful. 

As mentoned earlier dropping it into boiling water causes a resonably quick death. Although it is not the most pleasent for us, it is often the quickest. Out of everything i have every heard and expereince this is the quickest way and is pritty quick, within a mattor of seconds all the neuron ganglia have been destroyed at once causeing instant death with limited pain. 

I don't know anything about drowning in fresh water, but i can only imagine that this would be a slow process, much like drowning over hours. 

In my expereince death in boiling water appear to be the qiickest method. 

However I do agree with you, the way we treat crusticians is aweful.

Jay


----------

